# [kaffeine] Imposible ver TDT (abierto)

## pcmaster

Hola,

Uso kaffeine bajo XFCE4 para ver la TV TDT.

Desde la última actualización a QT-4 + Kaffeine 1.0_pre2 ya no puedo ver la TV. Kaffeine encuentra los canales al hacer una búsqueda, pero no es capaz de mostrarlos.

Si instalo phonon con soporte tanto de xine como gstreamer, al iniciar kaffeine sale un mensaje de:

```
"Warning: You do not seem to have the package gstreamer0.10-plugins-good installed.

          Some video features have been disabled." 

```

Y al intentar visualizar un canal sale una ventana de error que dice: "Could not open media source"

En otro hilo del foro decían que se solucionaba cambiando el motor de reproducción de gstreamer a xine, pero hay que hacerlo desde kde y yo uso xfce. Ponía también que se si no se usaba kde se arreglaba recompilando phonon con soporte xine pero sin soporte gstreamer: error. Si lo hago, al intentar ver un canal en vez de un mensaje de error, simplemente kaffeine peta.

Por cierto, tras cada emerge me sale en la consola un mensajito que dice:

```
kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib64/libkdeinit4_kbuildsycoca4.so

<unknown program name>(20518)/ KStartupInfo::createNewStartupId: creating:  "localhost;1258492610;633001;20518_TIME0" : "unnamed app"

kbuildsycoca4 running...
```

Necesito ideas...

----------

## gringo

no tengo ni idea de kaffeine la verdad pero por lo de cambiar de motor, no tienes nada en .kde4/share/apps/kaffeine donde poder decirle que motor usar por defecto ?

por lo segundo, los ebuilds ejecutan kbuildsycoca4 para actualizar el menú automáticamente y por lo que pone aqui eso son simples mensajes de debug que se pueden deshabilitar usando la herramienta kdebugdialog :

http://www.linux-archive.org/gentoo-user/275860-how-silence-messages-kde4.html

a ver si te sirve para algo.

saluetes

----------

## pcmaster

 *gringo wrote:*   

> no tengo ni idea de kaffeine la verdad pero por lo de cambiar de motor, no tienes nada en .kde4/share/apps/kaffeine donde poder decirle que motor usar por defecto ?
> 
> 

 

Pues no:

$ ls  .kde4/share/apps/kaffeine/

channels.dtv  config.dvb  epgdata.dvb  playlists  recordings.dvb

ninguno de esos archivos pone nada parecido. ¿Tendré que instalar KDE entero para cambiarlo?

----------

## Coghan

En principio con el paquete kde-base/systemsettings podrás acceder al panel de configuración de kde4, lanzando el comando

```
/usr/bin/systemsettings
```

----------

## pcmaster

Gracias, voy a probarlo.

Al menos, para emerger kde-base/systemsettings hay que instalar 5 paquetes, frente a los 266 que exigía kde-meta :O

---Edito---

En la pestaña backend solamente me deja seleccionar Gstreamer (es el único que sale). Sigo investigando...

----------

## luispa

No he probado kaffeine, pero te recomiendo que uses VDR, aquí tienes un ejemplo, es mucho más configurable. 

Luis

----------

## vincent-

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Gracias, voy a probarlo.
> 
> Al menos, para emerger kde-base/systemsettings hay que instalar 5 paquetes, frente a los 266 que exigía kde-meta :O
> 
> 

 

Hombre, pero es que el kde-meta está hecho para instlar TODO el kde.

----------

## pcmaster

Luispa, gracias por el enlace. Hace mucho tiempo intenté una vez instalar vdr pero no tenía ni idea de cómo configurarlo.

Veo que el howto lo has hecho tú, buen trabajo, pero quizá hayas cometido un error, o quizá he hecho algo mal, pero me he quedado en lo del archivo remote.conf. No sé de dónde sale, ya que el archivo que copias en /etc/vdr/remote.conf no lo tengo.

---EDITO---

Fallo mío, no me había fijado que el nombre etra un enlace a un archivo en tu web  :Very Happy: 

Ahora al intentar iniciar el vdr sale: 

```
localhost vdr # /etc/init.d/vdr start

 * Preparing start of vdr:

 *   Waiting for DVB devices ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 *   Checking config files ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Starting vdr ...

 * Failed to start vdr.                                                                                                                          [ !! ]

 *   Waiting for working vdr ...

 * VDR process died, please check logfile                                                                                                        [ !! ]

 * VDR errors from /var/log/everything/current:

 *   ERROR: error in /etc/vdr/channels.conf, line 1

/usr/bin/vdr: no process found

```

---Edito de nuevo---

Encontrado error. En el HowTo, donde pone

$ dvbscan /usr/share/dvb/dvb-t/es-Madrid -o zap | tee ~/channels-vlc.conf

debe poner:

dvbscan -o vdr /usr/share/dvb/scan/dvb-t/es-Collserola > /etc/vdr/channels.conf

OJO: no me refiero a la antena de zona (es-Madrid o es-Collserola), sino al -o vdr en vez de -o zap

Pero ahora me sale un error diferente:

```

localhost vdr # /etc/init.d/vdr start

 * Preparing start of vdr:

 *   Waiting for DVB devices ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 *   Checking config files ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Starting vdr ...                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 *   Waiting for working vdr ...

 * VDR process died, please check logfile                                                                                                        [ !! ]

 * VDR errors from /var/log/everything/current:

 *   Nov 21 13:18:58 [vdr] [9120] [vdr-sxfe]     (ERROR (xine_sxfe_frontend.c,977): Recurso no disponible temporalmente)

 *   Nov 21 13:18:58 [vdr] [9120] [vdr-sxfe]     (ERROR (xine_sxfe_frontend.c,982): Conexión rehusada)

 *   Nov 21 13:18:58 [vdr] [9120] [vdr-sxfe]     (ERROR (xine_sxfe_frontend.c,986): Conexión rehusada)

/usr/bin/vdr: no process found

localhost vdr # 
```

Sigo investigando...

----------

## Coghan

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Gracias, voy a probarlo.
> 
> Al menos, para emerger kde-base/systemsettings hay que instalar 5 paquetes, frente a los 266 que exigía kde-meta :O
> 
> ---Edito---
> ...

 

Debes habilitar la USE Flag xine sobre todo en los paquetes kde-base/phonon-kde y media-sound/phonon. Luego desde systemsettings en la sección Administración del equipo-->Multimedia, en la pestaña Motor, podrás cambiar a xine si no lo tienes ya activado por defecto.

----------

## pcmaster

Gracias de nuevo.

Esos dos paquetes ya están compilados con la USE xine, pero en el administrador de kde sólo sale gstreamer.

He conseguido por lo menos ver el TDT usando VDR, pero con el plugin de salida softdevice. Con xineliboutput ni de casualidad.

---Edito---

Pues he vuelto a cambiar a xineliboutput ha funcionado :O  :Very Happy:  sin embargo sigue mostrando dos mensaje de error al iniciar el demonio vdr si está seleccionado:

```
localhost vdr # /etc/init.d/vdr start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Preparing start of vdr:

 *   Waiting for DVB devices ...                                                                             [ ok ]

 *   Checking config files ...                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Starting vdr ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

 *   Waiting for working vdr ...                                                                             [ ok ]

 * VDR errors from /var/log/everything/current:

 *   Nov 21 15:53:43 [vdr] [28771] ERROR (thread.c,225): Permiso denegado

 *   Nov 21 15:53:43 [vdr] [28772] ERROR (thread.c,225): Permiso denegado

 * Starting vdr watchdog ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

localhost vdr # 
```

Pese a los errores, la orden

 vdr-sxfe --audio=alsa xvdr://localhost

muestra el video correctamente... :O

----------

## Coghan

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Gracias de nuevo.
> 
> Esos dos paquetes ya están compilados con la USE xine, pero en el administrador de kde sólo sale gstreamer.

 

Yo uso fluxbox y al iniciar el wm he de decirle que inicie los servicios mínimos de kde4 que voy a usar, es posible que no te esté recargando las opciones de systemsettins si no los tienes lanzados. Abajo te pongo los que yo uso, pero el importante es la línea kded4 --check.

```
# Servicios KDE4

export XDG_MENU_PREFIX="kde-4.3-"

kded4 --check &

nepomukserver &

korgac &
```

----------

## pcmaster

Sobre los errores de que hablaba, que no impiden que vdr inicie, yahay un bug: 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=233084

Otro fallo que he encontrado es que vdr-xineliboutput utiliza

vdr-sxfe 1.0.90-cvs  (build with xine-lib 1.1.90, using xine-lib 1.1.90)

por lo que aunque tenga instalada la versión 1.2 de xine-lib, adiós TDT en HD.

----------

## luispa

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Encontrado error. En el HowTo, donde pone
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hago dos referencias a dvbscan, la primera es para generar un fichero que pueda usarse con VLC por ejemplo (-o zap), mientras que la segunda es para VDR (-o vdr). De todas formas, si no te has dado cuenta entonces es que lo tengo "regular" documentado  :Smile: , le daré una vuelta.

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pues he vuelto a cambiar a xineliboutput ha funcionado :O  sin embargo sigue mostrando dos mensaje de error al iniciar el demonio vdr si está seleccionado:
> 
> 

 

Tengo los 3 instalados, el que mejor me va es el plugin "xine" a secas.

```
# eselect  vdr-plugin list

Available VDR plugins:

  [1]   remote

  [2]   softdevice

  [3]   streamdev-client

  [4]   streamdev-server *

  [5]   vdrrip *

  [6]   xine *

  [7]   xineliboutput

```

Luis

----------

## pcmaster

¿El plugin xine necesita tener xine-ui instalado? ¿Puede servir gxine u otro?

Lo pregunto porque al tener instalada la versión 1.2 de xine-lib, la versión de xine-ui en portage no compila.

Nota: tener instalado xine-lib-1.2 es necesario para la TV en HD. Con la 1.1 sólo obtienes el audio de los canales HD, no el video.

----------

## luispa

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> ¿El plugin xine necesita tener xine-ui instalado? ¿Puede servir gxine u otro?
> 
> Lo pregunto porque al tener instalada la versión 1.2 de xine-lib, la versión de xine-ui en portage no compila.
> 
> Nota: tener instalado xine-lib-1.2 es necesario para la TV en HD. Con la 1.1 sólo obtienes el audio de los canales HD, no el video.

 

No tengo xine-lib 1.2 en portage, no puedo probarlo. 

Por cierto, ¿qué canales TDT emiten en HD?, es un buen motivo para meterme a probarlo  :Smile: 

Luis

----------

## pcmaster

Hola,

Xine-lib 1.2 no está en portage. Todavía. hay un bug para que pongan la última versión en : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=290759

El soporte vdpau es necesario ya que el codec de vídeo sólo usa un procesador, y un Core2Duo 6550 no tiene suficiente potencia, usando un sólo núcleo, para descomprimir TDT HD a 1080 de resolución (lo hace, pero se produce una pequeña pausa cada pocos segundos). Usando vdpau, incluso con una Gfeorce 8500GT, ya va fino (al menos en mi Core2Duo 6550).

De hecho, tuve todo funcionando bien con kaffeine, hasta que la actualización a kde4 me ha dejado kaffeine kput total.

En Barcelona tenemos un canal de prueba en HD, el 3HD. Puedes ver qué canales hay en tu zona en la página http://www.tdt1.com/ En madrid no sale ninguno con HD en el nombre, lo que no quiere decir que ninguno sea HD.

Una cosa que me llama la atención del canal HD de TV3, es que en un principio ocupaba la mitad de un MUX., es decir, TVC tenía dos MUX, en uno emitía sus 4 cadenas, (TV3, 33, 3/24 y 300) y en el otro emitía lo mismo. Tiempo después quitaron dos de ellos del segundo MUX para pasar a emitir el TV3HD, que ocupaba el doble de ancho de banda. Después quitaron el de HD para emitir el canal de valencia, y ahora han puesto de nuevo el de HD, ocupando el mismo espacio que los otros, así que en el MUX 43 tenemos el 3HD (el de alta definición), el 3/24, IB3 y el Canal 9, y en el MUX 61 TV3, canal 33, 3/24 y Super3/300 (sí, el 3/24 emite por dos lados, no sé para qué, pero en fin). Aunque viendo que en algunos muxes hay 5 canales en vez de 4, y el mux del 3HD tiene 4 canales, podría ser que siguiera usando el doble de ancho de banda que los otros 3.

El de HD emite usando mpeg4 en vez de mpeg2, creo que es H.264 o similar, y parece que a xine-lib-1.1 no le sienta muy bien: sólo encuentra el audio.

¡Ah! Y por cierto, mi receptor TDT es USB, y NO es de los que se venden como de HD, es el hauppauge WinTV Nota-T Stick modelo 1157, que tiene el identificador USB 2040:7050 y venía sin mando a distancia (ahora viene con él  :Sad:  ). El que venden como HD es el mismo hardware, con un software de descompresión mpeg4.

----------

## luispa

Ok, gracias. La 1.2 es un pelín experimental para mi gusto  :Smile: . Otra opción que puedes probar es, para el canal HD, usar vdr-streamdev y como cliente mplayer o xbmc. Que yo sepa, de momento sólo mplayer, xbmc y ffmpeg soportan vdpau (VLC está en ello)

Hablando de xbmc, para mí el mejor mediacenter..., aquí tienes cómo lo instalé y conecté con VDR (esto último no es que sea muy user friendly, pero ahí lo tienes). 

*EDITO*: No puedo probar HD, en Madrid todavía no está, al menos en mi zona. A ver si para el año que viene  :Smile: .

Dime si haces pruebas con HD y VDR, aunque sea con streamdev+mplayer, me interesa saber si funciona. Asumo que no hay que hacer nada especial en VDR

Luis

----------

